# What to give your battlewagons



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I dunno what to give my battlewagons! Ive just bought 4 and i dunno what to give them.
BW's have so much to pick from i really just dunno where to start with it.
What do most people give theirs? Is it worth giving one a killkannon if it has 10 nobs in it?

My ork armies coming along well and i might have some pictures up eventually.

This one of my recent post and i have had quite a hiatus from warhammer for about 3 months doing nothing which is quite impressive for me. Hello again heresy. :biggrin:


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

What do you ant your BW for?

I use mine to carry 20 Boyz into the Battle so they get only:
one Bigshoota
a reinforced Ram
additional armor
red paintjob
a grot rigger if points allow it

anything else makes it too expensive for my needs

Some say to put in 4 BigShootas as a fire support after one has unloeaded the Boyz or 4 Rokkit launchers

the Killkannon is imho not worth the points in "honest" games but is fun in ... well... fun games ^^


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

I love the kill cannon=/


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Sebi said:


> What do you ant your BW for?
> 
> I use mine to carry 20 Boyz into the Battle so they get only:
> one Bigshoota
> ...


Yer thats what i was thinking of , i was planning on going for the 4 big shootas as its a fun idea and it means that the BW can actually do something after all the boys have hopped out.Also it means your opponent has to destroy more weapons or get more immoblised results for them to count as behicle wrecked.

The kill kannon did sound fun but very pricey for something you put a on transport.Also it would mean i would have to order extra bits.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I might try to go for 3 Big Shootas, to average 3 hits. Savbes a few points, but on that many vehicles, it mounts up.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

i give mine 10 lootas and as many big shooters as poss. use the red paint job to inch forward (to avoid auto hitting in cc hehe) then you have a mobile platform with 12 s5 shots and 30 st7 (if ur lucky) doesnt really work for me but is a giggle


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

It all depends on what you use them for. I have three battlewagons in my army, two as transports for Nobz/Meganobz, and one as a heavy gun platform.

If you're putting nobz in them, I would not give them killkannons. You'll want to be getting those nobz to the enemy ASAP, so make it open topped with a red paint job, and maybe a grot rigger. The killkannon would be a major waste of points there because you'd never be able to fire it (you'd be moving too fast!). Give it a deffrolla instead, and just rampage through everything in your path! However, you also want transport wagons to be cheap, because they'll likely die, and since they're moving so much anyway, don't invest too heavily in guns for them.

My transports both look roughly like this: (except one has riggers, and the other has an extra big shoota)

Deff Rolla
Big Shoota
Red Paint Job
Armour Plates (just so that it can always move unless immobilized)

It comes to about 130 points. So it's a nice and (relatively) cheap way to throw some AV14 at the opponent.

The other thing you could do with the battlewagon is just add on a whole heap of guns and make a big scary battle tank. Just remember though, if the opponent gets an "armament destroyed" result against you, the killkannon WILL be the first thing to go, so plan accordingly. Always have an extra gun (or 5...) in case that happens. You'll also want to give this one an 'ard case, because denying the opponent their +1 modifier does help a lot, and nothing should be inside anyway, save for possibly a KFF Mek.

It would probably look something like this:

'Ard Case
Killkannon
2x Big Shootas

That one's pretty bare-bones, but it'll run you about 175 points. Just a warning, but it is very easy to make a gunwagon cost 200+ points.

Another use for them is to just combine both uses (that'll cost you major points!) and create some massive orky monstrosity that'll be a prime target for your opponent's shooting. Not a very cost-effective idea, but it might be worth it to make them shoot everything they have at something so obviously dangerous. If you're lucky, it'll survive the first turn, and you can use it to unleash some orky fury!

I have one, it looks something like this:

Killkannon
Deffrolla
4x Big Shootas
Kannon
'Ard Case
Armour Plates

That's well over 200 points. But totally worth it :grin:.

Anyway, that's my advice. Lots of personal opinion in there, but I hope it helps. k:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm.. any battlewagons coming my way usually are met with my best Chef Cooks, and their trusty cookers. S8 2d6 Armour Penetration and AP1 really works well to cook those things.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

MJayC50 said:


> i give mine 10 lootas and as many big shooters as poss. use the red paint job to inch forward (to avoid auto hitting in cc hehe) then you have a mobile platform with 12 s5 shots and 30 st7 (if ur lucky) doesnt really work for me but is a giggle


rpj doesn't work like that, you still get auto hit in CC, because if it makes 7 combat speed, then it should be inferred that it the extra one inch is counted as non existent.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, I was going to say that...until I couldn't find a rule that proved it...


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

> Ork vehicles with the red paint jobs add +1 to their move in the movement phase, but do not incur any penalties for this extra inch. For example a vehicle can move 13" and still count as moving 12".


suck on that


----------



## UltraRonin (Sep 22, 2009)

anyone have any good 13" Red Painted Battlewagon RAMMING storys?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

rokar4life said:


> rpj doesn't work like that, you still get auto hit in CC, because if it makes 7 combat speed, then it should be inferred that it the extra one inch is counted as non existent.


WRAUNG!
RPJ is one of the most ambiguously written rules ever.
It says (thanks Rokar)



> Ork vehicles with the red paint jobs add +1 to their move in the movement phase, but do not incur any penalties for this extra inch. For example a vehicle can move 13" and still count as moving 12".


So you get ALL the benefits for moving the extra inch, and NONE of the penalties.
You can move 1", count as stationary for what you want, and count as moving 1" for what you want.

Easily the best vehicle upgrade in the game, merely because it allows such delicious combos as Lootas crawling 1" a turn and still shooting!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

rokar4life said:


> suck on that


Tasty, thanks. As Winterous said though, I win.


----------



## DJ Scribbles (Sep 23, 2009)

Def Rolla for ze KILLINESS.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

As others have said it depends on what you want them for. As a transport I would not give them the cannon you won't be firing it. You will want a deffrolla if anything to smash into units then unload the nobs into anything that survives. I put a boarding plank on mine incase they say deffrollas don't work on vehicles. The plank lets me attack the vehicle with my pk nob. 
My transport battlewagons go like this.
RAm or deffrolla depending on points
big shoota
boarding plank
red paint
riggers
The kill cannon is good if you want the wagon acting as more of tank driving around shooting and blowing up things not transporting troops.


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

Try sticking a cheap unit of boys in the kill cannon, this way you can claim more objectives, only problem with this at higher point games I like to fill up all my troop slots.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

okay, fine, I don't think that's right, but I can't find my BRB, so for now I'll just say that if we're ever in a tournament together, I'm giving you a 0 for sportsmanship, and army comp.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

rokar4life said:


> okay, fine, I don't think that's right, but I can't find my BRB, so for now I'll just say that if we're ever in a tournament together, I'm giving you a 0 for sportsmanship, and army comp.


You sir, and people like you, are the reason soft scoring systems suck. If you are incorrect about a rule, and get proven wrong on it, you shouldn't find a way to strike back at the person who corrected you, you're being childish and immature.

I'm usually happy to be proven wrong, every time I am so proven, my grasp of the rules becomes a little stronger. You aren't likely to forget a rule after such a situation.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

rokar4life said:


> okay, fine, I don't think that's right, but I can't find my BRB, so for now I'll just say that if we're ever in a tournament together, I'm giving you a 0 for sportsmanship, and army comp.


Real mature. If that's how you approach games, then I sincerely hope we never meet. Being a dickhead doesn't usually make you friends - I can draw you a graph.

It's especially irritating to me, because when you find the rulebook, and look it up, you'll realise you're wrong, I *do* win, and you won't apologise.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, I don't need to retaliate...

Posse, GO!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

If i use them as a transport:

RPJ & Big Shoota (so weapon destroyed is not an immobilized)

If gun platform:

4 Big Shoota & Kannon (small one), 19 lootas, & Big Mek /w KFF

Gotta love magnets


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Crimzzen said:


> 19 lootas


Maximum squad size is 15.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Wow, I don't need to retaliate...
> 
> Posse, GO!


Happy to defend ya, Winterous, although I have to admit, if I had seen that in response to ANYONE, I would have had the same reaction. Makes me quite angry to see that sorta shit.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Sqwerlpunk said:


> Happy to defend ya, Winterous, although I have to admit, if I had seen that in response to ANYONE, I would have had the same reaction. Makes me quite angry to see that sorta shit.


Oh yeah I understand fully, I just like to make funny comments when I get the opportunity :laugh:


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

I approve fully, of course.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I think its wile unfortunate that 5th ed wrecked the ability to take 4 big shootas and cruise while firing for about 110 points (I think, don't quote me cos the codex is upstairs and I couldnt be bothered to look ) would make it useful if it were a nob transport, kill some stuff after payload is delivered.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

yer i still think the 4 big shootas is maybe what i'll go for , fun to roll lots dice for a tank , and it also means the BW is still killing something after the orks have hopped out.

I will experiment with deff rollas. I'm gonna put them on the models anyway cause they simply look awesome and orky.


----------



## geenareeno (Jun 18, 2009)

I use a KK, a deffrolla, Grot riggers, 2 Big shootas and armor plates. usually put nobz and KFF or just boyz in it. I love the AP 3 since 3+ saves are all that i play against.


----------

